# Datenbankdesign: Kommentare zu verschiedenen "Objekten&



## m@nu (24. Sep 2006)

hi

für meine neue seite baue ich mir auch eine neue datenbank.
dort soll es eine tabelle für artikel sowie eine tabelle für fotos geben. zusätzlich gibt es eine tabelle für kommentare.

die knacknuss:
ich möchte einem artikel aber auch einem foto kommentare hinzufügen können.
das könnte mit zwei verschiedenen feldern gelöst werden: das eine für artikel-id's, das andere für foto-id's.
finde ich aber keine elegante lösung.

wie könnte man dieses problem noch lösen?

vielen dank für anregungen & tipps
cheers
m@nu


----------



## Illuvatar (24. Sep 2006)

a) Zwei Tabellen 
b) Zwei verschiedene Felder (wie von dir beschrieben)
c) Zwei verschiedene Felder (eins gibt die ID an, eins, ob es ein Foto- oder ein Infokommentar ist) (MySQL ==> ENUM!)


----------



## m@nu (25. Sep 2006)

danke schön für die ideen
die idee mit der enum hat mir (als OOP'ler  ) am besten gefallen

grüsse
m@nu

ps: hier entsteht das ganze: http://www.msites.net/reloaded/
bis auf das design is noch nix implementiert... kommt noch


----------

